# Bracey Wright (47th Pick Overall)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Bracey out of the U of Indiana. Should've not been picked since he was a sure thing to go undrafted. There were better players on the board at the time. I am not going to waste energy on making this thing all fancy because lets get real, he isn't making our roster.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

Does McHale have any ****ing scouts on his staff? Geez, this is sooooo angering.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I am not even close to sure of what was going on over there. Maybe the Smirnoff started kickin in.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

why didnt we pick a center at all? we have OLOWOKANDI!..but we pick 2 guards?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I didn't get it. Morris was there, GELEBALE WAS THERE! Mancinellie was there... Need I say anymore. I could name 10+ guys who would've been better picks here.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

We always seem to take a BIG 10 STIFF in the 2nd round.
Andrae Patterson
Rick Rickert
Louis Bullock
Bracey Wright
Marcus Taylor

uggh!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Decent pick. I wish the Pacers had taken him over Lorbek.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't get this pick... At all. I don't think anyone did except for the wolves front office.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

You guys are definitely underrating Bracey. He has the NBA game, but its only the consistency that he lacks. Yes, he's short, but his length more than makes up for it. Hell, if I remember correctly, he led IU in rebounds for most of last season. 

Also, its easy to sit here and criticize GMs when nobody's played a game yet. I don't understand how Bracey can already be a stiff if he hasn't been a member of the T-Wolves for a full day yet.

Don't forget, by the way, the new rules of the NBDL.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope Wright makes the roster.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I hope I am wrong and he is not a stiff, and I hope he makes the team and contributes.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah me too. One of my friends actually told me he could end up like a Gilbert Arenas type pick. A small shooting guard that plays point guard really for their team... They get into the NBA and work on their skills. So maybe he is something, maybe not.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

How could we possible pass on Randolph Morris. 

:curse: :no: :whoknows: :upset:  :banghead:  uke:  

I was so happy when I seen he was available. Couldve been a dream come true, and a steal for the Wolves. But yeah great idea lets take Bracey Wright "ala Rick Rickert".


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Morris could be picked up as a free agent so don't get too mad yet.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

kentuckyfan13 said:


> How could we possible pass on Randolph Morris.
> 
> :curse: :no: :whoknows: :upset:  :banghead:  uke:
> 
> I was so happy when I seen he was available. Couldve been a dream come true, and a steal for the Wolves. But yeah great idea lets take Bracey Wright "ala Rick Rickert".


You do realize how much sense that doesn't make, right? Bracey would have gotten drafted later in the round, but as noted, Morris did _not get drafted_. So if the T-Wolves like him enough, they can sign him. Personally, I think Morris would be a bad fit in Minnesota, Morris is no more proven than Ndudi Ebi, why use money on him?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Wright is an NBA talent. He did lead the Big 10 in scoring. He just made the mistake of going out early. He will make this roster.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

From what I have read, Wright has a better chance to make the roster this year than Stepp did last year. Casey called him a " Poor man's Gilbert Arenas". That is a good thing. People are saying he will be playing shooting guard, no way, he is a point guard now. If anyone watch Indiana games, he really ran the point guard position they just had a smaller guy out there to guard the other team's pg.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Yea, that's what I was thinking. He'd make the team as our third pg. He needs to gain some muscle to be a 2 guard. But I think he's got some skill that could be useful at this level. Of course he's better than Blake Stepp...Stepp didn't have much game to be successful at this level. There isn't one thing he excels at more than any other part of his game. But Bracey is a good scorer and passer. He's played in the Big Ten and has been a great player in the conference since his freshman year. If you ask me...I think he's better than Vincent Grier.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

No way Grier will be a first rounder.... He is just that good. He is the next spree.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Grier is not that good...he's over-rated. The thing is...he's playing for the gophers!!! the team is garbage and if you watched what I watched, he's the only one shooting the ball. It's not hard to put up those kind of numbers when you shoot the ball 20+ times a game. I guess in a way he is like Spree- he's a dink.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Haha, I meant player wise he is like spree when he was in NY. I think if Vincent tries hard enough he will be a first rounder.

What I read today is Rex Chapman had the most influence upon this pick... His choice. The draft was stricly for offense.... Should mean Wally and/or Cassell are for sure headed out of Minny.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Wright can put points on the board if given the chance.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Apparently he is a good defender too....


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah again Ebi made the Wolves scared. A great player in Blatche was there, he is such a good talented player and you could get him easily but they didn't. Blatche would fill in at back PF in a few years. If not that they could of got an athletic big man in Amir Johnson as well but were probably scared by his age.

Well Wright, not a huge fan of him, he is a great shooter and scorer but nothing much else. He is a bad athlete, can not defend and can nothandle the basketball that well. He is not a passionate player and seems to drift in games. However he has the talent to be a big time scorer, has a great shooting stroke just not sure he has everything else, can't play PG that is for sure. But as someone else pointed out, our history of 2nd round picks is horrible. The Spurs get Manu in the 2nd round a All Star and we get guys like Louis Bullock?

Here is a profile I wrote for Bracey Wright


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Bracey pretty much played point guard at Indiana. He brought the ball up here and there. Made good passes. Has the Knowledge for a point guard.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Bracey pretty much played point guard at Indiana. He brought the ball up here and there. Made good passes. Has the Knowledge for a point guard.


I disagree, he can't defend PG's so why can he play PG? He is a very poor defender, he gets beat way to often and he doesnt try hard either, he lack mental toughness and physical play. He can shoot that is what he can do but he has a lot to improve on in other areas. Hope he does well though he has more potential than most of our other 2nd round picks but who knows what he will do with it.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

OZZY said:


> He is a bad athlete, can not defend and can nothandle the basketball that well.


I disagree with this completely. A bad athlete? He can jump and run as well as anyone on IU's team. His handle isn't that bad either. He's actually gotten stronger in that area by adding his ability to drive into his repertoire. I think you really are missing out on the defense part. He's not the best defender in the world, but saying he can't defend is a vast overstatement. In IU's last five games, Bracey's match-up averaged under ten points per game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think he ends up making the roster.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well he mostly guarded SG's and the Big Ten does not have the best guards in the world for the most part. I just think he greatly underachieved in college so what is to say he won't in the NBA? He can shoot though, that is the only thing I think will save him.


And for a PG, he can not handle the basketball. That is what I am saying, for someone the size of the PG he is a bad ball handler for that position.


----------

